# Does God have a sense of humor?



## CuongNhuka (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I was thinking about part of a comedian's routine (it's Jeff Gaffigan, so bear with me). One of his jokes is that God must have a sense of humor. Mr. Gaffigans proof is that he spoke to Mose through a burning bush... think about that for amount... a burning bush. You can just imagine some of the looks Mose got when he told everyone a God talked to him through a burning bush. 
If that happened know (or maybe even back then) people would have accussed Mose of burning some bush himself... Now, with that thought in mind, do you think God has a sense of humor? Or, were the prophets who said that God spoke to them in strange ways (like after a week long wrestling match) just insane? Or is it something else?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes


----------



## crushing (Dec 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes


 
LOL!  That was the first thing I though of!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 11, 2007)

-Hay, I like platypus's budy! I don't appreciate that!- sorry, Gaffigan moment.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes





crushing said:


> LOL!  That was the first thing I though of!



Me too.

And then, of course, there's the whole idea that humanity - weaker than animals of similar size, with only vestigial claws and small teeth, slower than other predators, etc. - is the "master" being, created in God's own image.  How's that for a joke, hmm?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2007)

Bethany: What's he like?
Metatron: God? Lonely. But funny. He's got a great sense of humor. Take sex for example. There's nothing funnier than the ridiculous faces you people make mid-coitus.
Bethany: Sex is a joke in heaven?
Metatron: The way I understand it, it's mostly a joke down here, too.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2007)

> Mr. Gaffigans proof is that he spoke to Mose through a burning bush... think about that for amount... a burning bush. You can just imagine some of the looks Mose got when he told everyone a God talked to him through a burning bush.


 
I always did think that Moses tale was a parable, most guys have a thing for redheads.

Lamont


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I always did think that Moses tale was a parable, most guys have a thing for redheads.
> 
> Lamont



GRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


Yes, god has a sense of humor.  I work with Orthodox Priests, funniest guys I know!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes


Yep, like Crushing it's the first thing I thought of too.

I mean He must've had some left-over animal parts after creation thus... "well... lessee what we can come up with here... Hey! New wings & a harp for the first angel to come up with a name for this thing!" :lol:


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> GRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
> 
> 
> > What?  When everything uh... peaks, I swear, sometimes I think I hear god talking to me too.
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > GRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
> ...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Is that what you're saying when you hear
> her husband's key is in the lock and you barely got your pants on? :lol:


 
No, thats usually quite blasphemous.... uh, nevermind.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> GRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


 
Lisa, are you a red head? Sorry, I'll the obsenity to others (hehehe)


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 11, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Is that what you're saying when you hear
> her husband's key is in the lock and you barely got your pants on? :lol:


 
God, what have I started? Mr. Jesus, why do you do this to me! -raises hands in fury at the skies- 
Sorry, anouther comedian moment


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Lisa, are you a red head? Sorry, I'll the obsenity to others (hehehe)



My such personal questions.  You haven't even bought me dinner yet.  My husband may not appreciate such questions....


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> My such personal questions. You haven't even bought me dinner yet. My husband may not appreciate such questions....


 
I said red _head _I didn't ask about anything else


----------

